# Best shampoo/conditioner to use?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I love using Isle of Dogs Royal jelly. Terrific results! I have heard that they have a new shampoo called something like Stand Up that is meant to be used before showing or major scissoring because it makes the coat super hard.

Conditioners are going to be anyone's guess. I think Toys typically have much softer coats than Standards so I'm not sure my advice will help. I just started using Isle of Dogs Light Management and the jury is still out. I've gotten more matting this cycle than I have before. Previously I was using the human conditioner Art Tech Kiwi and I thought it worked great.

Most show folks bath once a week.


----------

